# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Hunting hesitation

## Dross

Ok so I really feel like I should be a hunter. I've never been but I feel like I should be able to put food on the table, and be ready for anything ext... The problem is, if I'm going out long term, I'm most likely going to be packing food in with me. The fact is I don't know what would happen if I was truly lost with no food. I guess my problem really is that the idea of hunting as an activity really just doesn't appeal to me, and I kinda feel like I'm being a wuss because of that. Anyone else been there?

----------


## klkak

"The world needs ditch diggers too".

"Judge Schmells, Caddy Shack"

----------


## Ken

You may want to start off with some serious fishing.   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

Fishing and trapping are more effective ways to get meat for the short term.  If you are a hunter and have the ready means (gun or bow) to take large game for long term survival then go for it.  Other wise just concentrate on getting out of the survival situation as soon as possible.

----------


## Dross

I hear ya Ken, and yeah the fish and I are well known to each other. And I do agree with you klkak. on your own I don't see anyway to get the amount of meat needed to perserve for a long term situation. So is the goal to be able to walk out my back door and not look back? That's why this issue sticks with me, because it really shouldn't be just surviving, but thriving in the wild. God did say to Peter "Rise kill and eat." So is that the answer... I am a spineless sappy yuppie modern man...  :Hang:

----------


## Rick

This world is about looking in the mirror and being happy with who you see. It's not about fitting some role or model that you think you should fit into. Spend some time in the woods, alone, and discover who you are. Once you know the answer to that then the rest of life's answers will come pretty easy.

----------


## Ken

Okay. When I was younger, I didn't have much use for guns, even though I considered myself an outdoorsman. Until 1979. That was the second time I had witnessed, first hand, what the violence could be like in Boston.

A year earlier, I saw a guy try to stab a cop in Boston's Chinatown section.

On February 15, 1979, I was in Boston Common at around 11:00 AM. and wound up literally in the middle of a gun battle between Boston Police and two azzhats who had robbed a jewelry store with shotguns. Both perps were shot. I was training EMTs at the time, and at the request of the police I attended to these guys. One lived to go to trial. The second had two relatively small holes in his chest and one gaping large hole in his back - that was the exit wound. He died on Boston Common.

The next day, my picture was on the front page of the Boston Herald, with another one, under the headline "DEATH ON THE COMMON."

I was only dropping off my law school application that day, but I learned more in a few short minutes on the Common than I learned in any class I ever attended. By the date of my first class 7 months later, I had qualified as an expert with a handgun and carried one whenever I was in Boston. It changed other people's attitudes 4 times. But that's another story. 

Hunting with friends came next, and ....... have you ever eaten venison tenderloin with Bearnaise sauce?  :Blushing:

----------


## Batch

Yeah, if god had not wanted us to hunt deer, he wouldn't have made them taste so good!  :Drool:

----------


## Camp10

As a hunter, I'm glad not everyone is a hunter!  :Smile:   Everyone is different and what you may be good at someone else may struggle with.  I am a lucky hunter..I would say good but being a hunter am to superstitious to claim this.  I am also a good firemaker.  I struggle to make a dry shelter and I dont know many eatible plants.  In a long term survival situation being a hunter will only help me if I can team up with others that have the skills I dont.  In the meantime I will learn and practice the basics on the skills I lack and hope to be "good enough" should the situation arise.

----------


## gryffynklm

Dross, 

You are not a wuss, well maybe not completely. I'm at the same place you are. I have never hunted primarily because I haven't had to and because I have not had the opportunity. I'm uncomfortable with the killing part of it because I can go to the market and afford it right now. I don't need to kill (I let the butcher do it for me). 

There is a part of me that says I should learn by doing because some day I may have a need to be proficient in hunting. 

When the opportunity to go hunting comes and if I manage to take a what I'm hunting for it will likely bother me. I will be grateful to the animals spirit for the harvest then I'll cook it and eat it. It will bother me but its something I feel I should learn. I will both dread and look forward to it. My buddy says well start small. MMMM hasenpfeffer

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Well, I have hunted & trapped for many years and started so young I never gave it much thought. I never was a trophy hunter, strictly meat and if I killed it consider it eaten. You might practice with a firearm or bow on targets only, you might even enjoy it. Try spending your time in the woods stalking animals with a camera, see how close you can get. Grandpa told me during WWI pacifists trained with them without firearms and when the ship docked in France a Sgt handed out rifles and everyone took one. If you have to you will, so learn how. Nothing worse than getting killed with a firearm with the safety on or unloaded. If you eat meat someone had to kill it. I have heard folks say they would never kill anything or anyone. Well it just comes down to if you want to live or die, or worse do you want to protect your family? I don't enjoy killing for the thrill of it, never did but nothing says you have to enjoy it.

----------


## hunter63

Dross, hunting isn't for everyone, eating meat isn't for everyone for that matter.
No shame in that.

One of my saddest hunts was with a friend of mine and his son on his 13th birthday.
I had traveled out of state, and I could tell it was a big deal for the father.

Son got a new rifle for his birthday (as all his brothers before him did).
You could tell that as much as he tried to tell his father he didn't want anything to do with it.
He finally went along with the family and shot a small doe, put up a good front, till we arrived at his home.
At that point he announced that this was it, he didn't care to do this, and if everyone else in the family was going to be down on him, so be it, but this was it.
I let him know that I thought that took more guts (non wuss) than blindly putting up with this year after year.

Later, as I was talking with the father, who was angry at first, realized that his boy had become a man that day, just sticking up for what he believed.

As far as I know he never hunted again, unless you count flying an Marine Apache Gunship, as hunting.

Grab a sandwich and a camera and head out for a walk, and just see what grand things await you.
It's not necessary to kill stuff, to appreciate them.

----------


## Ken

Good post, hunter.  Real good post.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I am a hunter. I hunt for food. I don't enjoy killing any of His creations. I was raised up hunting and gardening and what we call "makin meat" which basically just means "getting food". I was taught to do whatever is necessary to feed myself and my family.
I dont shoot anything I don't intend to eat, and when I do, I thank the animal for the food, apologize for killing it, and I say a prayer. *Every time*. 
Do I enjoy hunting? I see lots of amazing things out there. For me it's about being out there away from the machinations of modern society and being a little closer to the earth, and our ancient life-ways as a species. *I enjoy the hunt*, _not the kill_. For me it's everything else about the hunt that I love, not the killing. If I am so lucky as to procure a meal, I count my blessings, take a deep breath, and squeeze.
I have a freezer stocked with plenty of food and since I've taken 3 deer already this year, I have let 3 walk.

I agree with OWVC and h63. take a walk in the woods. pretend you are hunting with your camera. If you simply want to have the skill, practice on targets. If you are proficient with a firearm you will be able to hunt should the survival need come. From the time I was about 9 or 10 till around 14, I had a .22 that I only shot at targets. You gotta learn to shoot before you can "hunt", so practice the skill.. not the kill. And if you do ever need to kill for food, remember to thank He who makes it all possible.

If "not liking to kill" makes you a wuss, then I'm the biggest wuss you'll ever meet, but I do hunt and I do eat everything I kill. Most times I use more than the meat off the animal, but thats a whole different frame of mind... something for another discussion.

Best of luck with your target practicing, and don't forget to take some pics of what you see out in the woods to share with us!

----------


## aflineman

I enjoy hunting. I really don't care if I get anything, I still count it a good day by just getting out there. If I do get something, it gets ate. My Son has tried it, and found that it is not really for him. I have no issues with that, it is just not for him. He likes shooting skeet better. My Daughter goes out with me sometimes, she is a borderline vegetarian, so I would never kill anything when we are out. We still have a good time tracking critters, picking berries, and scouting. (She calls it hiking with a rifle). She had found that she likes to shoot my 20ga and my AR15 (and is really good with both). She has also found an affinity for my .357mag. 
Just because I do something the way that I do it, does not mean it is for others. Life is about finding things that you enjoy doing and doing them your own way.

----------


## RobertRogers

When you become lost, one of your last needs is food.  Sure, you will experience hunger in short order but you can last many days - even a month - without food if you start out in a healthy condition.  What you will need is proper clothing, shelter (or the knowledge to make one), and the ability to make a fire.

It is exceedingly rare that a lost person succumbs due to lack of food.  It is cold, panic, and poor decision making that will do you in.

The best hunters respect the game they are hunting.  You will find that most native hunters  - the worlds best survival experts - would never think of killing for pleasure and have a genuine feeling for the animals they take.

I agree, fishing and trapping are a much more reliable means of bringing in meat for food than hunting.  Surviving off the land, I'd be more inclined to use the rifle for targets of opportunity happened upon while following the trap line or fishing the streams and ponds.

----------


## Sourdough

The more I hunted, (34 years as a Professional Alaska Big Game Hunting Guide), the more it repulsed me. Most hunters evolve into naturalist, too some degree, and some stop hunting, but they never stop being a naturalist. 
About 6 or 8 years ago I stopped referring to myself as a hunter, stopped even thinking of myself as a hunter. If someone asks, I say,  "I am an Explorer", rare is the day that I do not take a firearm, and go explore the Wilderness.

----------


## Geronimo!

You're not being a wuss. When I was in my teens I hated the idea of hunting, but that's changed. Over the years, the old man would come home with a deer and I'd get a little more interested in the animal and the cleaning process so I started helping him clean. Seeing the amount of food that came off of a deer was the most beautiful thing I'd ever seen. I then started scouting for deer and target shooting. From there, I went out on my first hunt and I haven't looked back. So I guess for me, it was all a matter of getting my feet wet first. Some people just need to get acclimated to the change in settings from getting your meat from a deli to taking it yourself in the woods. If you're interested in getting involved or getting your feet wet so to speak, find a friend or family member that hunts and ask them to teach you about it.

----------


## Stony

Dross, I agree (mostly) with sourdough!
dont take up hunting! just try fishing.

btw: Dross is the name of a small village in the province of Lower Austria, 
approx. 50 miles NNW of Vienna, Austria.

----------


## Ken

> btw: Dross is the name of a small village in the province of Lower Austria, approx. 50 miles NNW of Vienna, Austria.


It's also the name for "a mass of solid impurities floating on a molten metal."  

Google:  Another tool in the box.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dross, I have an idea.

 If you think you need that skill, why not work on the hardest part of hunting. Putting yourself in a position to be able to take game.
 GO HUNTING WITH A CAMERA! :Tongue Smilie: 
Leave out the killing and cleaning, but still hone the skills needed, to get yourself into the "kill zone".

----------


## rwc1969

I let three walk today. I had my sights on 2 of them, but a stray branch or two was in the way and I didn't want to risk getting a poor shot and having the animal run off, never be found, and suffer a slow agonizing death that may take months.

I really wanted to let go on one, because I haven't got one yet and have only seen one this year prior. my adrenaline was pumping, but I didn't want to risk it.

i enjoy the hunt, the kill, tracking, processing and everything that goes along with it. I enjoy just being out in the wild. I like just sitting and watching the critters and let many go because of this. I only hunt for food, but I enjoy hunting. If I can't eat it, or utilize it I won't kill it. I've done this before and it haunts me to this day.

I killed my biggest buck ever and it was the dominant buck in the area. i was so excited, my first bow kill. I scouted and everything and all my hard work payed off. Sitting motionless for hours on end, freezing and burning up all in the same day.

when I finally tracked him down I almost felt guilty. He had eluded me and others so many times and I almost felt like I cheated him by sneakily waiting in the bush with my bow and arrow. His neck, face and body were full of old scars from fights, brush and who knows what else and I took him out with one silent release of a string.  Somehow it just didn't seem right that he should die this way.

After a few minutes I realized that this is the name of the game, unfortunate for him, but fortunate for me. I'm alright with it now, but I always feel remorse after killing something. he knew I was hunting him, he was almost nocturnal, he let his guard down for a brief moment and it cost him.

I feel much more remorse for the endless chickens, hogs and cows that are brutally murdered, AKA commercialy processed, by the millions. Many end up getting raked off someone's plate into the garbage or get pitched because they sat in the freezer too long. They never had a free life like the deer did. Their lives served only one purpose, Man. They never got to experinece the things that buck did either. I no longer feel sorry for the wild animals, but rejoice that they and I can live, at least part time, in harmony with one another the way it was meant ot be. 

I don't think hunting has anything to do with being a wuss. Hunting is just something you either do or don't and that's it.

----------


## Geronimo!

RWC, very nice post. Couldn't agree more.

----------


## BENESSE

I struggle with the same thing Dross, and I'm a vegetarian to boot. (not vegan since I eat seafood)
As a lover of animals I hope and pray I'm never in a position to have to kill
one of them. I also hope I never have to kill a human being.
But if my life depended on it, I know that I could and would. 
I feel that frequent visits to the firing range are at least a step toward preparing me for anything I'm likely to face. Plus I enjoy the challenge of getting better.

----------


## rwc1969

I'll second the camera suggestion. It's an excellent way to practice hunting without actually killing. You are actually hunting, just not with a gun.

When I was younger I took my younger brother out hunting for the first time. We saw a rabbit running full throttle broadside and he pegged it with one shot of a .22 LR at about 30- 40 yards. I was impressed and so were all my cousins. There was three or four of us out there.

When we got home I said if you kill it you gotta clean and eat it, as our dad and uncles had told me. He freaked out, ran in the house crying and never hunted again or ate wild game for that matter. What a wuss! Just kidding! 

I remember the first deer I got and reaching way up inside to pull the guts out. What a soothing, warm and extremely unpleasant experience that was. Freaky! 

There's a lot of different reasons for one not to hunt; don't like guns, boring, don't wanna hurt the critters, don't wanna get bloody, don't like eating wild game. I don't wanna hurt em but none of the others bother me so I hunt.

----------


## Dross

Hey, Thanks everyone there's been a lot of great advise, and stories here. I love to shoot, and am a good shot. I  think that gryffynklm and I think a lot alike. I teach Martial arts for a living and have to think about the taking of life pretty often. I think the source is killing when it's not really needed. HOWEVER>>> I LOVE the taking pictures idea. and it makes so much sense so thanks 2Dumb. And really thanks to everyone else that cared enough to post about this with me. If we're ever in a survival situation, ya'll can go hunt, and I'll help build shelter, and guard the women folk. Ok, the ones that aren't killing game too.

----------


## Chris

hunting is easy.

Cleaning your kill appropriately, that is where you need to practice.

----------


## owl_girl

yea the camra idea is good but like chris said knowing how to clean well is is important to learn too. i think gutting birds are the hardest. it took me a while to learn how to get around their rib cage.

----------


## mccaw69

I think your being a little too hard on yourself,not every outdoorsman is a hunter,even though the knowlege of both usually go hand in hand.You possess skills i'm sure to survive,knowledge is the key,practice is your insurance.It doesn't have to be a constant hobbie,to become a workable skill.Snareing,trapping can b practiced from time to time,as well as hunting,if nothing else but to ensure that your able to obtain meat that you would need in a survival situation.

----------


## Stargazer

Dross. I started hunting two years ago.Turkey hunting was something I had always wanted to.So I set out to learn as much as I could about the sly turkey.I spent houres watching them winter before the spring season.I shot countless paper targets until I was sure my shot patern was good and I knew my distance limitations.
 A week after opening morning I took my first bird.At first I was excited to know that all I had done up to that point had worked.I really didnt know if I would be able to squeeze the trigger or not.Walking up to the turkey my feelings changed.
 The reality of what I did hit me like a brick and I shed a tear that morning.Did I really need to take a turkey? No not at all.I could have just gone to the market and bought one.That was the hardest thing for me to get over.
 Last year I got skunked.Was it because I couldnt take the shot? Who knows.There are a thousand excuses/reasons for a tag soup season.Come spring I will be up before the sun with my back to a tree wondering how this season will play out.Will I take the shot if one is available.Deep down inside I know the answer is yes.And I think that answer is different for a lot of people.

I agree with knowing learning your game and taking pics is a great idea to start off with.

----------


## trax

Dross, 

My story is a repeat of a lot of what you've already read here, but anyhoo....started hunting when I was just a child, hunt for meat only, and I'm grateful oftentimes that there aren't more hunters out there (most dangerous animal in the bush--human) But unless you already mentioned it and I missed it, what are the odds of finding a well experienced hunter to go out with if you want to get started? You'll know in a heartbeat if the individual is safe to be with, if you think not cancel the rest of the trip immediately but if it's someone you know fairly well, it could be an excellent educational opportunity.

----------


## trax

why thank you sjj, every so often something falls off a book case in here when I'm walking past, clonks me on the head and I manage to type something sensible in one of the threads. As much as I appreciate the praise, it does set the noggin to throbbing just a mite.

----------


## Dross

Thanks trax, when I'm ready I'll keep that in mind.  Safety first.

----------


## Ted

Well Dross, I don't think your a wuss. I imagine your thinking you have to hunt to survive. this is not at all true. the main thing you need that you get from meat is protien. You can get all the protien you need from fish that (that was mentioned) but also from worms grubs seed an nuts. Learn the edibles well and you can survive almost anywhere! you never have to kill a thing! Well 'cept worms and grubs.

Now if your wanting to make clothing on the fly ,well your s.o.l.,better learn to hunt!

----------


## Rick

Ted - Grubs are like chips with the dip on the inside. No thanks! Blech!

----------


## bastallard

"We do not 'harvest' or 'take' or 'reduce to possession' in our sport. We kill. Dress it up anyway you want, but we pursue white-tailed deer with the intent of ending their lives" -Walt Hampton

----------


## hunter63

Native American definition of "vegetarian"
"Bad Hunter"
Just thought I would clear that up.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

"Life is tough, but it's tougher if you're stupid." -John Wayne


(I just had to join in!) LOL

----------


## Old GI

Hunting hesitation?????  And I thought Dross meant "Buck Fever"!  Oh nevermind.

Dross:  A common point throughout this thread is for all to live with our principles; even if you have to work around your inhibitions/reservations.  There are some very good suggestions here.

----------


## Mountaintrekker

Never a problem with someone who doesn't hunt. I don't do windows, so I understand.  :Thumbup1: 
 I've hunted and fished since I was old enough to do it, so most of it comes naturally. I hunt to put meat on the table. I've never been a trophy hunter and I have to say I kind of frown on those that do. I like to hunt as it brings me more in touch with what it is to be human as well as other things. I know where my meat comes from and what it eats. We process everything ourselves and know how it was handled, from that fatal shot to the plate. It tasts better to us and we will actually get sick when we eat too much store bought meat. Another plus is, we live where we hunt, so for us it's also very economical
 I respect the animals I hunt, when I make a kill I give pause and a moment of thanks and I have been known to shed a tear now and then. There is no whooping and hollaring like an idiot over here. I think someone who enjoys killing for the sake of killing has serious mental issues. 
 I don't call it hunting when you are on any type of game farm or shoot over bait etc. either, that's just me. Not trying to get on a high horse either, just my feelings.
 I have been known to take a target of opportunity now and then by the garden though.  :Smile:  I wouldn't call that hunting either, that was simply shopping early!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

[QUOTE=Old GI;182121]Hunting hesitation?????  And I thought Dross meant "Buck Fever"!  Oh nevermind.


Reminds me of taking a friend bow hunting from a tree stand. He was a good shot at targets with his Browning recurve but at about 15yds and a perfect shot he pulled the string back about 2" and released. The arrow didn't make it but the deer got the message. :Blushing:

----------


## Huntinfool

Lots of good posts here.

I've been a hunter since birth! LOL! Same as my father before me and his father before him and so on! Hunter, fishermen, trappers we come from a long line of such men.

I kill 90% of the meat we eat. I think no more of shooting a deer than most people think of picking up a couple of T-bones and rib-eyes from the super market.

I do not eat everything I kill, I went through that phase and decided I didn't want to eat crow and coyotes and other such critters. If a mouse or rat enters my kitchen I kill him but I don't eat him!

I think the camera thing should be done in the off season for two reasons. First it would show respect to other hunters and maybe not mess up their hunt. Second it would be safer for you as the camera man. LOL!

I agree with trax about finding a safe experienced hunter to tag along with. I'd go a step further I'd look for a mentor someone who has strong ethics as well as safety practices.

I myself have taken people under my wing and taught them a lot about hunting and the outdoors in general. After making a few trips you will know if it's something you like or dislike.

As I've said before I am a long time hunter, I don't appoligize for it I'm a predator and I enjoy making a clean kill.

After 45 plus years of hunting I've found that a quick clean kill makes for a much better quality of food. Just look at the practice of a good slaughter house they make the kill on animals after they have settled down a day or two not on the first day they are brought into the slaughter house. It makes a difference in the meat! 

But I wouldn't worry about not being macho or being a wuss. There are many jobs necessary to make it if the SHTF! You will fit in there somewhere one of your allies can be a good hunter!

~HF~

----------


## cowgirlup

Good thread!

Neither of us has ever hunted  I can fish and clean a fish etc.
My husband has said that he probably wouldn't be able to kill an animal.
Other time he thinks he could if we needed to but there is a lot more to it.  Knowing how to gut it safely etc.   Where to aim when shooting it.

 At some point I would at least like to have him help one of his friends gut one or something.  If he goes then I could tag along too.

I could probably handled some small trapped game. Not sure what I would do with a big deer.  It's just a matter of knowing how to prepare it.

Definitely a weak point for us!

----------


## trax

It's definitely a good idea to go that way cowgirl, tag along with someone who knows how. We've had explanations here and there's more than one way that's acceptable for sure, but this is definitely one of those things that's better learned hands on. You'll probably be surprised at how easy basic gutting and skinning is once you get used to it.

----------


## Rick

Cowgirl - You might see if there are some processors in your area. Maybe some elk farms that do processing. See if they will let you watch how it's done. It isn't the same as doing it but you have to start somewhere. You could even volunteer if you want to learn how. 

And tagging along with someone is an excellent idea if you have someone to go with.

----------


## cowgirlup

> It's definitely a good idea to go that way cowgirl, tag along with someone who knows how. We've had explanations here and there's more than one way that's acceptable for sure, but this is definitely one of those things that's better learned hands on. You'll probably be surprised at how easy basic gutting and skinning is once you get used to it.


Yeah,  I've read a lot of posts and things so I have the basics in my head at least.  I think starting big as with a deer is just intimidating because it's a larger animal.  Definitely would be good to atch or help someone.

When I got the squirrel in my trap last week my husband jokingly asked if it was for dinner.  I wouldn't have gone that route becuase I didn't know how long it was in the trap before it froze to death.  But I did consider skinning it and gutting it for practice.  But it was late in the day,  freezing cold and the thing was frozen solid.

But maybe next time. :Sneaky2:

----------


## rwc1969

it would be much easier to do a squirrel or rabbit first. Not as big a mess and you can get the basics down. The thing I do when dressing an animal is just not think about it. If you think about it you can psych yourself out pretty easy. The hardest part with a deer is reaching elbow deep into that warm, wet body. It was kinda freaky my first time, but now I just do it.

----------


## cowgirlup

> it would be much easier to do a squirrel or rabbit first. Not as big a mess and you can get the basics down. The thing I do when dressing an animal is just not think about it. If you think about it you can psych yourself out pretty easy. The hardest part with a deer is reaching elbow deep into that warm, wet body. It was kinda freaky my first time, but now I just do it.


the only thing that might get to me would be the smells I think.  But I'm not too squeamish about things so I think I'd be OK after a time or two.

It's not fun being up to your elbow in a raw turkey at Thanksgiving either! :Smile:

----------


## trax

> ...It's not fun being up to your elbow in a raw turkey at Thanksgiving either!


Man, some people just don't seem to know what fun is... :Innocent:

----------


## Camp10

> the only thing that might get to me would be the smells I think.  But I'm not too squeamish about things so I think I'd be OK after a time or two.
> 
> It's not fun being up to your elbow in a raw turkey at Thanksgiving either!


Unless you puncture the stomach there is very little smell.  Cleaning a small game animal is very different than cleaning a deer IMO.  If you dont get squeamish and getting blood on you isnt a problem either than you will have no troubles with any field dressing job.  It is a good idea to watch someone who has done it first.

----------


## BENESSE

> Unless you puncture the stomach there is very little smell.  Cleaning a small game animal is very different than cleaning a deer IMO.  If you dont get squeamish and getting blood on you isnt a problem either than you will have no troubles with any field dressing job.  It is a good idea to watch someone who has done it first.


Fun for the whole family!

----------


## Camp10

> Fun for the whole family!


Yeah, leave the Monopoly board in the closet kids...were gutting tonight!

----------

